# Scope for Oracle Apps DBA in Canada



## npksaravanan (Jul 30, 2013)

I am an Oracle Apps DBA with 11 years of experience in IT and 10 years of experience as an Oracle Apps DBA. Currently, Working in Bangalore, India. I want to know how about the job Opportunities for Oracle Apps DBA in Canada.

Planning to apply for PR Visa based on your reply.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

npksaravanan said:


> I am an Oracle Apps DBA with 11 years of experience in IT and 10 years of experience as an Oracle Apps DBA. Currently, Working in Bangalore, India. I want to know how about the job Opportunities for Oracle Apps DBA in Canada.
> 
> Planning to apply for PR Visa based on your reply.


Just do a search on oracle apps dba in canada using your favourite search engine. Scan the results to see where your skills align with the job requirements. This should give you a good idea about your opportunities.

Monster.ca and workopolis.com are two of the major job listing sites in Canada.

Good luck.


----------



## npksaravanan (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for your quick reply


----------



## npksaravanan (Jul 30, 2013)

Guys,

Those who are working as an Oracle Apps DBA in canada, can you throw some light on this.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

This years in demand profession list for FSW has only two IT related profession on it

•2147 Computer engineers (except software engineers/designers) 
•2174 Computer programmers and interactive media developers 

Unless you have the required experiene for these professions then a job offer from a Canadian company is the only route. However if your skill set is not considered as "in-demand" getting the LMO and TWP will be difficult.


----------

